# Soviet Theatre (DE)



## UrbanX (Oct 25, 2019)

History:
Wunsdorf: A once thriving soviet town of 70,000 people, who even had a daily direct train to Moscow. Now completely abandoned. The main town / barracks are pretty ruinous. I spent a whole day wandering the town last year, you can see my photos from that here:  Last bit of Wunsdorf, I promise! 

The Explore: 
It had been at least 600m that I’d last seen daylight. I’m short, but the tunnel was shorter. My half squat, half run through the pitch black dusty tunnel had left me dripping with sweat, which seemed to attract a layer of fine grey dust which scratched as I tried to wipe it off my face. 




In a move of putting brain before brawn, the gym was converted to a theatre in the 30’s. 



Theatre from above



Backstage

Also found this dead fox backstage…



Stage looking out:



Audience view:



Up in the roof:






Corridor

Fencing Hall / Casino:



Ballroom: 



Thanks for looking, back to the service tunnels for me…


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 25, 2019)

Awesome! What a cracking place
nice work mate


----------



## HughieD (Oct 26, 2019)

Proper stuff and fantasic place...as alway Mr X!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 26, 2019)

That's a nice collection of photographs there. When I visited Berlin in 2000 I found a heap more interesting areas around Wunsdorf as this was part of East Berlin. I went down alleyways and round the back areas of peoples houses and found more Russian art on walls and garages even beat-up Trabants and a working Moskvich. I like this.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 27, 2019)

Itchy dirt in the service tunnel? That'll be asbestos..
Love the pastel colours of the place. I didn't expect to see it complete like that - expecting harsh concrete instead.
Fascinating place.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 27, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Itchy dirt in the service tunnel? That'll be asbestos.



A very nice set of informative images.

Whilst you will no doubt get positive indications of asbestos in these tunnels, asbestos has nothing to do with the itchy scratches UrbanX got on his face. Kicking up a cloud of decades old fine dust as he scrambled down the tunnel, this fine dust caused an itch on his face. Lifting a sweaty hand; which due to his crouched posture was nearer the dusty/gritty floor surface and would be covered in courser particles adhering to the sweat, he scratched the itchy place and raised blood. Dust that is decades old is full of soot, degraded cement and concrete and any other chemical residues that may have been in the area and is prone to causing inflammation and irritation.

Just for the information; my experience with asbestos is based on 30 odd years of working with, identifying and disposing of the sodding stuff for the then largest user of the mineral in the UK.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 28, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice collection of photographs there. When I visited Berlin in 2000 I found a heap more interesting areas around Wunsdorf as this was part of East Berlin. I went down alleyways and round the back areas of peoples houses and found more Russian art on walls and garages even beat-up Trabants and a working Moskvich. I like this.



Cheers dude, I once rented a sky blue Trabant to drive round East Berlin on New Years Eave, just doing 40mph in a straight line was terrifying!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 28, 2019)

OOh thats nice... not the fox, thats just horrific!


----------

